# Novato con Gentoo e Instalar XFCE4

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo mi sistema gentoo amd64 con las aplicaciones que mas uso, pero solo me falta el gestor de ventana  :Wink: , y me gusta el XFCE, he tratado de instalarlo pero me salen algunos paquetes BLOQUEADOS y otras cosas para la variable USE, pero por mas que leo no entiendo que me quiere dar a entender el error al realizar emerge xfce4.

Aqui dejo los pasos que realize:

```
shell# emerge --sync

shell# emerge xfce4

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.13  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-10.40.0  USE="jpeg png tiff xml zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle (-svga)" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  USE="readline -static" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.11 [6.9-r1] USE="-vanilla%" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6-r2  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.05  USE="jpeg opengl pam xinerama -new-login -suid" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r6  USE="nls -cjk -emacs -tetex -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2  USE="-offensive" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.2  USE="xcomposite -debug -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.2-r1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4  USE="hal python -debug -doc -libnotify" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.2  USE="alsa -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.2  USE="dbus -debug -gnome" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2  USE="dbus hal pcre trash-plugin -X -debug -doc -exif -gnome -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.8  USE="dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.2-r2  USE="file-icons menu-plugin -debug -doc" LINGUAS="-be -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -it -ja -ko -nb_NO -nl -pa -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa cups oss xscreensaver -minimal" 

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.11)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Aqui les pongo tambien mi /tc/make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=opteron -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib truetype perl nls python -debug -doc -startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 -gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 -X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv avahi usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Estuve pensando desinstalar los paquetes bloqueados (emerge -C paquete), pero como tambien he leido que emerge no le importa si dicho paquete esta siendo utilizado por alguna aplicacion (dependencia), esto podria traer problemas de inestabilidad.,.... En fin, como no soy muy experto aun en Gentoo y apenas ando aprendiendole, preferi poner mi duda aqui  :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## Coghan

Poco más abajo en este mismo foro tienes la respuesta a tu problema solo tienes que revisar el foro antes de preguntar.

Mira aquí

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Poco más abajo en este mismo foro tienes la respuesta a tu problema solo tienes que revisar el foro antes de preguntar.
> 
> Mira aquí

 

Pues solo una observacion.. En mi sistema Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 no tengo qfile y tampoco aparece al buscarlo emerge --search qfile. Por otra parte estoy compilando con exito de momento, esperemos que todo siga bien y tenga mi XFCE4 funcionanado.

La solucion fue:

```
shell# emerge -C mktemp  //desinstalar mktemp

shell# emerge xfce4
```

Cualquier problema durante la instalacion, aqui lo postero, de momento REPITO, esta descargando, compilando e instalando paquetes !!...

bye bye

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Pues solo una observacion.. En mi sistema Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 no tengo qfile y tampoco aparece al buscarlo emerge --search qfile. Por otra parte estoy compilando con exito de momento, esperemos que todo siga bien y tenga mi XFCE4 funcionanado.

 

qfile pertenece al paquete app-portage/portage-utils, tiene algunas utilidades que necesitarás a lo largo de tu vida con gentoo.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   Pues solo una observacion.. En mi sistema Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 no tengo qfile y tampoco aparece al buscarlo emerge --search qfile. Por otra parte estoy compilando con exito de momento, esperemos que todo siga bien y tenga mi XFCE4 funcionanado. 
> 
> qfile pertenece al paquete app-portage/portage-utils, tiene algunas utilidades que necesitaras a lo largo de tu vida con gentoo.

 

Ok, muchas gracias !!...

Por ultimo, tengo solo una duda respecto a las menciones de la variable USE que aparecian cuando no podia instalar xfce4, esos valores son RECOMENDACIONES o porque aparecen :S ??... Vulevo a poner el erro que salia anteriormente solo para mostrar los valores que proponia o mencionaba para la variable USE:

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.4.2 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.13  USE="opengl python -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.2 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-10.40.0  USE="jpeg png tiff xml zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle (-svga)"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  USE="readline -static"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.11 [6.9-r1] USE="-vanilla%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6-r2  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.20.0  USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.05  USE="jpeg opengl pam xinerama -new-login -suid"

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r6  USE="nls -cjk -emacs -tetex -vanilla"

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2  USE="-offensive"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -startup-notification"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.4.2  USE="xcomposite -debug -startup-notification"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.4.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.2-r1  USE="cups -debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4  USE="hal python -debug -doc -libnotify"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.2 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/orage-4.4.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.2  USE="alsa -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.2  USE="dbus -debug -gnome"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2  USE="dbus hal pcre trash-plugin -X -debug -doc -exif -gnome -startup-notification"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.8  USE="dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.2-r2  USE="file-icons menu-plugin -debug -doc" LINGUAS="-be -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -it -ja -ko -nb_NO -nl -pa -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa cups oss xscreensaver -minimal"

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.11)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

## Coghan

Lo que ves en esa lista es el resumen de los paquetes que se instalarán y el orden en que lo harán, también te indica con que USE flags se compilarán, te dice que características se añadirán al paquete en cuestión, por ejemplo:

```
xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2  USE="dbus hal pcre trash-plugin -X -debug -doc -exif -gnome -startup-notification" 
```

Te está indicando que se compilará con soporte para los demonios dbus y hal pero no con lo necesario para gnome, el guión (-) te indica que no tendrá esta opción. Estas opciones, como se te indica en el manual de instalación, serán obtenidas del perfil que elegiste durante la instalación (2008.0 o 2008.0/desktop), además de la variable USE que configuraste en tu make.conf y de los paquetes que hayas añadido en tu /etc/portage/package.use. Te recomiendo que leas este topic sobre como usar portage

----------

## i92guboj

El bloqueo debería poder arreglarse desinstalando mktemp, supongo. Antes guarda un binario del mismo con "quickpkg mktemp", por si las moscas.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El bloqueo debería poder arreglarse desinstalando mktemp, supongo. Antes guarda un binario del mismo con "quickpkg mktemp", por si las moscas.

 

Jeje, se ve que se te ha vuelto a subir el contraste de tu monitor, es raro verte postear una respuesta sin que leas el hilo completo. Salud Maestro.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   El bloqueo debería poder arreglarse desinstalando mktemp, supongo. Antes guarda un binario del mismo con "quickpkg mktemp", por si las moscas. 
> 
> Jeje, se ve que se te ha vuelto a subir el contraste de tu monitor, es raro verte postear una respuesta sin que leas el hilo completo. Salud Maestro.

 

 :Laughing:  Vamos listos jejejeje. Perdonad la metedura de pata.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>   Vamos listos jejejeje. Perdonad la metedura de pata.
> 
> Saludos 

 

Por aquí eres como el rey, podrás hacerle un 'kill -9 ${forero}' que no se te condenará nunca.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*     Vamos listos jejejeje. Perdonad la metedura de pata.
> 
> Saludos  
> 
> Por aquí eres como el rey, podrás hacerle un 'kill -9 ${forero}' que no se te condenará nunca.  

 

Es verdad, no somos dignos, no somos dignos...

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Bueno, listo.. quedo el XFCE4 funcionando perfecto, mi tarjeta ati funcionando con su driver y activada aceleracion  :Wink:  !!....

Gracias a todos por su colaboracion !!

bye bye

----------

